# Possible Golden Retriever Rescue Foster Home



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

You'll do great. It is a good thing you and your husband and your puppy plan on doing. I know you are going to be great foster parents because you care enough to be putting thought into it first. I say more planning and less worrying. Good Luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are several members here that Foster for various GR Rescues and other groups-sure they will give you some great advice and words of encouragement.

I helped with Intake for a GR Rescue that closed down at the beginning of this year. I did some temporary fostering while the vet appointments and foster home arrangements were being made.

Each dog will be different and each experience will be too, but you will enjoy it and find it so incredibly rewarding. 

Rescues are always in need of foster homes, they can't do what they do without families willing to open their hearts and homes to a dog waiting for it's own family, fosters are a very important part of the Rescue program. 

Try to relax and enjoy it. You're going to be great!


----------

